# HGH to aid fat loss



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have decided to take HGH before I start want to check with others their experience with it

Main purpose is to help loose fat lower area of the stomach, help with sleep and general well begin

Background, age is 40 yrs begin doing cycles on and off for over 7years. This year's focus for me was to get lean and lower body at. So I have been eating right. Doing CV 4/5 times each morning, meds I have taken this year test, tren, ECA, T3, hcg, armidex

Been a year of hard Cardio, played around with diet, Ketosis, carb cycling which helped me but past 3 months it doesn't seem to move.

If I lower cals even more it will affect my daily duties

Planning on taking either RIPTROPIN or KIGTROPIN at 4iu mon - fri

Any feedback most welcome


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Sure GH will work for shifting Stuben fat build up,, In your case i would use it fasted pre morning cardio


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

it will do f*ck all unless you do it with alternate day fasting (google it); 4iu is ample, fasted cardio in the morning is not enough.

if you don't want to do alternate day fasting, then:

If you want real fat loss run DNP at 200mg/day with a keto or low fat diet; run t3 at 150mcg and t4 at 300mcg and 160mcg of clen, 2 days on/2days off; on the off days run ECA stack and 20mg/day yohimbine.

take 50mg of captopril OR 20mg of enalapril, every night the whole cycle that you do the above, heres why:

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/dharkam/captopril-and-fat-loss.htm

however sounds to me your diets is wrong if you're not losing fat... here's an example of the diet and training I do in conjunction with the above mentioned fat loss compounds:

Dieting and getting ready for Competition.pdf

I'm 41, and thats how I got in shape over the last 6 months..


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> it will do f*ck all unless you do it with alternate day fasting (google it); 4iu is ample, fasted cardio in the morning is not enough.
> 
> if you don't want to do alternate day fasting, then:
> 
> ...


Ausbuilt...i couod be wrong...but thats one of Big A's prep threads aint it...how would you add the hgh in there though as that isnt eod fasting..


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> it will do f*ck all unless you do it with alternate day fasting (google it); 4iu is ample, fasted cardio in the morning is not enough.
> 
> if you don't want to do alternate day fasting, then:
> 
> ...


Far to many weight loss drugs just to get in shape.

Bloody hell that's to many for a contest prep.

Diet n cardio.

25 mcg t3 - 50 max

Cycle clen up from 40 per day to 120 over 3 weeks n hold for another week before switching to eca for 2 weeks.

Gh 4iu per day is totally fine split half am and half Pre bed or even better an Iu every 4 hours.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> Ausbuilt...i couod be wrong...but thats one of Big A's prep threads aint it...how would you add the hgh in there though as that isnt eod fasting..


you're 100% right, and i've never made a secret of it being Big A's prep- i used to paste links to it, but the mods here had issues with that as the site has links to AAS sales sites... so now I just paste the pdf of the diet/training part of it.

I do 2iu HGH from an anti-aging perspective; I find Big As approach superior (my only mod is doing t3 EOD with T4 and using ECA and yohimbine and captopril (so i've improved part of the approach to fat loss for a longer term approach).

From another peptide forum run by a quite famous guy called dat, I know the best approach to fat loss with HGH is the alternate day fast- and i've tried it, and it was OK... but, Big A's approach got me in the best shape ever...

I really think that HGH is a great addition for well being (I no longer have sore joints etc) when over 30... but from a fat loss perspective, or from a muscle mass perspective its not noticeable..


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

Would hgh 176-191 be an option here for fatloss?


----------



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

Many users report, fat loss, better skin, sleep, and better well begin.. also I have the RIPTROPIN lots of mixed reviews on this product, about redness and pian when shooting?


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Thats some cutting meds ausbuilt!

For me GH fasted does work but its not a great med for fat loss, diet IMO is the best way forward.

T3 over 100mcg can burn muscle mass in some people.


----------

